# Any way to disable case fan without manually unplugging it?



## RuNIc (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a dimension 4550 and the ridiculously low power supply isnt enough to run all of my components (ive made a vid card upgrade) So i'd like to temporarily turn off my fan to lower power consumption, and then turn it back on easily. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

In most cases, you'll need to install a switch. It's possible there is a BIOS setting, but unlikely. There may also be a BIOS setiing about the machine's automatically shutting down if the fan is off.


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

A better solution would be to contact Dell and get a bigger power supply.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

A fan really doesn't draw much wattage/amperage. I don't see where disabling one is going to help if you have a power problem.. Speedfan may be able to reduce the current to the fan, if you wish to quiet it. http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## RuNIc (Nov 11, 2004)

I will upgrade my power supply soon, but im lookign for a quick fix right now so i can play my new game. Tried, speedfan.. i dont seem to have the onboard sensors to make it work.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

If it's only crashing/rebooting when you run the game, you might have a heat or driver problem, not a power problem. Try blowing the dust out of the sinks.


----------



## RuNIc (Nov 11, 2004)

I am 95 percent sure that it is power supply because i have unplugged the fan manually to trouble shoot and everything ran fine.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What does a fan draw for power? 2 or 3 Watts?


----------



## WCSHGS (Nov 8, 2004)

FYI - You need to use a DELL POWER SUPPLY when you upgrade!!! Why, Dell does not use the same pin outs as most PS OEM's.............................


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Turning off your fan will likely cause more problems and solve none.

Video card upgrade? Likely more heat introduced to the case. You should be thinking of *adding* fans, not removing them, even temporarily.
gotrootdude is right on this one.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

RuNIc said:


> I will upgrade my power supply soon, but im lookign for a quick fix right now so i can play my new game. Tried, speedfan.. i dont seem to have the onboard sensors to make it work.


Let me get this straight, a quick fix to run a new game which will put more stress on the hard drive, the video card, produce more heat, and we want to SHUT THE FAN OFF that does the cooling?  A recipe for disaster in my opinion too. I think you have the letters in your user name jumbled a bit 

http://www.jscustompcs.com/power_supply/

As pointed out a fan draws about 2 to 3 watts.


----------



## JRSellers (Oct 11, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> Let me get this straight, a quick fix to run a new game which will put more stress on the hard drive, the video card, produce more heat, and we want to SHUT THE FAN OFF that does the cooling?  A recipe for disaster in my opinion too.


I also concur. Turn Off your cooling fan is PC death.

A better power supply is in order.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I recommend wire clippers, turns the fan right off!


----------



## WCSHGS (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes, cut the wire and start looking for another system! 

IC chips and heat = death of system 

P=E*I


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wait! Before you do cut any wires, PM or email me for my address so you can send me the cpu first


----------

